# 4770 OC Problem



## aiir (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi,

I've tried doing this numerous times but with the same result each time. I'm trying to get my 4770 clock speeds past what overdrive limits them to using Rivatuner, and I get the following problem:

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8515/4770oc.jpg

I have no idea what is causing it. But basically I set the clock speeds in RT, they show up fine in GPU-Z but RT monitors it as several GHz. :/ When I open a game up, it loads and then locks up, either leaving me having to reboot or giving me that error message.

Any ideas? I feel kinda robbed that I'm limited with overdrive.

Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not every graphics card is overclockable to the same extent. Graphics cards are actually more finicky to overclock than the CPU in some ways, in part because it has to be done through software. It results in a much less stable system overall. The rivatuner "overdrive settings" are just a rough guideline of what it thinks your graphics card is *theoretically* capable of handling. My graphics card isn't stable anywhere near the speed marked by the blue bar; I can reach that speed but it crashes as soon as I play a game and I sometimes get a BSOD. My 4870 has the same clock speed as the 4770, and it's unstable past 820MHz core and 950MHz memory. I usually keep it at 780MHz and 925MHz at most.

And you have to make sure the rest of the system is robust enough for overclocking as well. What is your power supply? Brand, model, wattage. Also, what case do you have and how many fans does it have, and where? 

Finally, remember that overclocking your GPU can actually *decrease* gaming performance. If the card overheats past 75C your performance will plummet. I can overclock my card to a core clock of 825MHz, and it's stable even, but when I play a game I'll get a great framerate for about three minutes, then it will drop down to worse performance than stock! The settings I leave it at are the best balance between heat and performance, I've found.


Just keep in mind, the idea here isn't to reach the highest clock speed possible. The idea is to come out of this with the best performance you can, and the best stability, and that means being realistic about what the card is stable at.


Oh, and the GPU-Z problem? I have no idea what it's doing that, but it may be because you're straining the card way too much.


----------



## aiir (Jun 20, 2009)

GPU-Z isn't a problem afaik, it's showing the same clock speeds as what I put in, but the RT monitor says it's nearly 1.8GHz, when clearly I didn't put in a number anywhere near that. It's almost like it's doubling whatever core speed I put in.

My system is pretty much fine for overclocking. Have a 600W OCZ PSU, and my cpu is OC'd from 2.5GHz to 3.1 and doesn't go above 60 under full stress testing. As for the GPU, it doesn't go anywhere near 75 on max overdrive clocks. It's just that overdrive limits how much it can be OC'd by, and I read that the memory on the card is rated at 1000MHz, but catalyst limits it to 850.

I'll try lower speeds and see what happens then.


----------



## aiir (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone?


----------

